# For coffee shop owner, every day is a clean start (w/ video)



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2014)

GULFPORT — At 5:30 a.m. Teddy Kehoe opens the door to his dark shop, and the smell of bleach from last night's scrubbing nudges him awake. He pulls the chain on a coffee-cup sign in the window. Steam blinks from the cup.
http://www.tampabay.com/features/hu...shop-owner-every-day-is-a-clean-start/2190696


----------

